

Show HN: Bitcoin Bleep - Bitcoin Price in an iOS Badge - ddonnelly
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/bitcoinbleep/id645213654?mt=8
We built this to embrace the invisible interface philosophy. We hope you find it handy.
======
Sealy
Basic but it does what it says on the tin. I'll be downloading this later. I
have a few questions.

Are there any options to customize its output?

Maybe this'll become clearer once I have a play, i noticed in the pictures
that you use push notifications, what would the drain on your battery be like
given that the prices will always fluctuate?

 _edit_ I downloaded it (Uk App store) but it does not look like what you have
in your screenshots. I can see a single refresh button with the basic mtgox
API price information displayed. There are no options for me to customize
notifications or button text either.

